# Looks for others of my kind



## Stew/Hex (Nov 2, 2010)

Being a emperor penguin is not easy when youâ€™re the only one around. Lots of lonely nights but at least most the furs I met accepted me in their groups. I was just hoping there is others like me out there.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 2, 2010)

No, you are the only one.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Permission to rofl?


----------



## Asswings (Nov 2, 2010)

Knock it off with the rp style thread titles.

And why do people always go specifically searching for only people with their same fursona


----------



## Ukal (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, commence Operation: ROFLTRON


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Knock it off with the rp style thread titles.
> 
> And why do people always go specifically searching for only people with their same fursona


 
Because they want to feel special and have someone else to jack off with.


----------



## Stew/Hex (Nov 2, 2010)

Idk. I guess we always feel more connected to ones of our own kind. I know other speices and get along with all. I will also knock off the rp stuff its what I do for fun. Just don't know what else to say yet.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2010)

Stew/Hex said:


> Idk. I guess we always feel more connected to ones of our own kind. I know other speices and get along with all. I will also knock off the rp stuff its what I do for fun. Just don't know what else to say yet.


 
How about "I am actually a human, but I feel the need to pretend to be an animal, because it's unthinkable that anyone else could not take this whole hobby thing to the extremes".


----------



## Rufus (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh no! Please not another cyber sex thread...


----------



## Asswings (Nov 2, 2010)

Stew/Hex said:


> Idk. I guess we always feel more connected to ones of our own kind. I know other speices and get along with all. I will also knock off the rp stuff its what I do for fun. Just don't know what else to say yet.



But everyone is human. We're ALL the same kind


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> How about "I am actually a human, but I feel the need to pretend to be an animal, because it's unthinkable that anyone else could not take this whole hobby thing to the extremes".


 
Too long and needs to be shortened to just "freak".


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 2, 2010)

Gee dude, how about just switching specie to a slutty fox? Everyone seems to be going that way sooner or later. :V


----------



## Stew/Hex (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow I didn't know my one little post can go from a simple thing to this. lol I guess I should enjoy the ride and I am quite happy being a human. For my this is all for fun but I do know others who take this to a difrent level so I don't judge. I accept people for who they are and want to be.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Stew/Hex said:


> Wow I didn't know my one little post can go from a simple thing to this. lol I guess I should enjoy the ride and I am quite happy being a human. For my this is all for fun but I do know others who take this to a difrent level so I don't judge. I accept people for who they are and want to be.


 
I understand you Op.

People do not accept me as a Holybot Libraradin because they all wish me to be a Tankbot Libraradin... :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2010)

Stew/Hex said:


> Idk. I guess we always feel more connected to ones of our own kind.


 
I emphatically agree, but doesn't "kind" usually denote similarities in culture, beliefs, way of life etc? What about penguin fursonas is all that different from the rest?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I emphatically agree, but doesn't "kind" usually denote similarities in culture, beliefs, way of life etc? What about penguin fursonas is all that different from the rest?


 
The fact that they can dance.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 2, 2010)

Stew/Hex said:


> Wow I didn't know my one little post can go from a simple thing to this. lol I guess I should enjoy the ride and I am quite happy being a human. For my this is all for fun but I do know others who take this to a difrent level so I don't judge. I accept people for who they are and want to be.


 
Thew, your OK OP! I thought I was going to get attempted rape again...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Thew, your OK OP! I thought I was going to get attempted rape again...


 
You need to stop going to Furcadia...or buy a chasity belt to protect your butthole.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2010)

I know, it stinks being the only one of your species in the fandom. I should know.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd suggest you to look for friends first.
You need "such" ones of your kind.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 2, 2010)

Op, go on fa and search for emperor penguins. It's a rare fursona but I'm sure you aren't the only one.

That's all he wanted to know people. He didn't say he only liked other penguin fursonas or that he thinks he isn't human. Stop assuming the worse all the time.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 2, 2010)

Penguins aren't very common in the furry world in large part because they don't have fur


----------



## Pine (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome to the furry world:

45% Foxes
45% Wolves
9% Dragons
1% everything else

[420th post]


----------



## Asswings (Nov 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> Welcome to the furry world:
> 
> 45% Foxes
> 45% Wolves
> ...



You forgot huskies


----------



## Pine (Nov 2, 2010)

Asswings said:


> You forgot huskies


 
90% Canid
9% Scalies
1% everything else

fixed


----------



## Asswings (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it needs more of a venn diagram.

Caninds, canids who are secretly dragons, dragons


Everything else.


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> 85% Canid
> 9% Scalies
> 5% Musteloidia
> 1% everything else


Re-fixed.


----------



## Pine (Nov 2, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I think it needs more of a venn diagram.


 
how about a pie chart?






my mad paint skillz


----------



## Rufus (Nov 2, 2010)

LOL


----------



## jeff (Nov 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> 90% Canid
> 9% Scalies
> 1% everything else
> 
> fixed


 
otters
why dont you guys just mix all the favorite species of the fandom and make a hideous fursona and have a running comic of it doing the stupid things you expect it to do

what an unloveable freak!


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 2, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> otters


See my list. Otters/ferrets/skunks/etc. grouped together as musteloidia.



Shartblaster said:


> why dont you guys just mix all the favorite species of the fandom and make a hideous fursona and have a running comic of it doing the stupid things you expect it to do
> 
> what an unloveable freak!


Sounds like an awesome idea. We just need to find some untalented artist willing to do it.


----------



## Pine (Nov 2, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> See my list. Otters/ferrets/skunks/etc. grouped together as musteloidia.
> 
> Sounds like an awesome idea. *We just need to find some untalented artist willing to do it.*


 
me, but I'm not off til Thursday so I'll put it on my to-do list


----------



## Asswings (Nov 2, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> otters
> why dont you guys just mix all the favorite species of the fandom and make a hideous fursona and have a running comic of it doing the stupid things you expect it to do
> 
> what an unloveable freak!



It should have lots of wings and a big rainbow tail and silly piercings and... Oh. Wait.
Fuck.


----------



## Browder (Nov 2, 2010)

What about Kats and Bunnehs?


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 2, 2010)

Being the only corrupt and smug politician in the fandom is tough. I wish there could be more us here so we could waste greater quantities of the taxpayers money together, on building private palaces and drinking fancy brands of wine.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> otters
> why dont you guys just mix all the favorite species of the fandom and make a hideous fursona and have a running comic of it doing the stupid things you expect it to do
> 
> what an unloveable freak!


 





Enough said.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Being the only corrupt and smug politician in the fandom is tough. I wish there could be more us here so we could waste greater quantities of the taxpayers money together, on building private palaces and drinking fancy brands of wine.


 
With my awesome heal powers and your business attitude, we can captialize off of this fandom. :V


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> With my awesome heal powers and your business attitude, we can captialize off of this fandom. :V


 
Good... good. 
You're fulfilling your destiny, Zeke. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the Dark side of Politics. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, with the "sexi" threads and the replies to this one, it feels like FAF just got bludgeoned with the giant flailing squid of stupidity.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 2, 2010)

There are actually quite a few Emperor Penguins. They're one of the most common Avians I've seen, aside from Gryphons and Owls.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 5, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> Welcome to the furry world:
> 
> 45% Foxes
> 45% Wolves
> ...


 
You forgot Felines..


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Then I'm one of those 1%.

Coolio.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Then I'm one of those 1%.
> 
> Coolio.


 
Nah, I'm sure a Coyote is a Canid.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Nah, I'm sure a Coyote is a Canid.


 
It is, buuut...


Pineapple92 said:


> 45% Foxes
> 45% Wolves
> 9% Dragons
> 1% everything else


 
... he doesn't say "Canid", just "Foxes" and "Wolves".
Heh.

Plus not many people choose Coyotes as a fursona, which is probably what he was aiming for (that Foxes and Wolves are the most used canine fursonas).


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 6, 2010)

here, ill fix his chart.

49% Canines
49% Felines
1% Birds (of all types)
1% Everything else


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually it's more like this;

99% - Specie the owner would like to fuck
1% - Totally random

Felines and canines are easier to find, therefore easier to rape. Makes sense, right?!


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Nov 6, 2010)

Try searching for "fursona" and "penguin"; that might help you narrow it down.


----------

